# Mi monitor no se ve, pero inicio en modo a prueba de fallos se ve bien



## MartinRRR (Dic 27, 2009)

Hola amigos, recurro a este foro porque se que lo voy a solucionar 

Les cuento, tengo una PC con las siguientes caracteristicas:

*Prosesador:* Pentiun MMX 233mhz
*Memoria RAM:* 128mb
*Discos rigidos:* 2 de 4gb
*Monitor:* AverView34e

Ahora el problema:
Hoy formatie la computadora y le instale el Windows Suricata
Y cuando inicio en modo normal aparece la pantalla de bienbenida llena de rayas horizontales negras y enta todo ilegible, y cuando termina de iniciar aparece todo gris (las rayas no desaparecen) con una raya verde en el medio.

Un amigo me dijo que podia ser que el sistema iniciaba con una resolucion muy alta que la placa no podia manejar, entonces me dijo que hay que entrar en modo a prueba de fallos y cambiar la resolucion de ahi,

Yo inicie en modo a prueba de fallos y anda , pero cambio la resolucion y reinicio y el problema sigue, y cuando vuelvo al modo a prueba de fallos la configuracion esta como la deje yo, pero sin embargo parece que no afecta a el inicio normal 

¿Que puedo hacer?

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 27, 2009)

para mi es uqe no soporta el modo svga, tenes uqe pasarlo a modo vga antes de iniciar el win, si no me equivoco tenes que apretar f8 en el post y de ahi cambiar el modo de video, o sea, te va a aparecer una pantalla como la de seleccion de prueba de fallos y ahi seleccionas lo del video que te digo

avisa si funciono

saludos


----------



## NTM (Dic 28, 2009)

formatealo con ue el mas antiguo q encuentres en la web


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 28, 2009)

Prueba cambiar la configuración de monitor.
Te vas a la pantalla (Cuando termina de cargar) y le das click al botón derecho del mouse, te aparece un menú, le das click al último renglón "*Propiedades*", te aparece otra pantalla "*Propiedades de Pantalla*", en esta sobre la solapa "*Configuración*" bajas la "*Resolución de pantalla*", te aparece una prueba de como se verá la imagen, si esta bien aceptas, si esta mal, rechazas y vuelve a la versión anterior.


----------



## MartinRRR (Dic 28, 2009)

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas.

Gracias zeta_bola_1!

Ya la inicie en la funcion *"Habilitar VGA"* y anda perfecto! 

*Muchas Gracias. *
Aguante este foro! siempre encontras la solucion
__________________________________________________________________________________

*Hola de nuevo, tengo otro problema distinto pero de la misma PC asi que lo sigo aca para no abrir otro tema.*

Recien pude hacer andar la PC que formatie e instale el windows suricata.

Pero la causa por la que formatie la maquina fue porque *no podia entrar a internet*, pero cuando la logro hacer andar me encuentro con la agradable sorpresa que *tampoco anda*!

A mi me explicaron que tenia que activar las funciones de red porque suricata lo tiene desactivado por defecto, entonces lo active desde el cd y nada. 

La cuestion de que no anda internet es el siguiente, 
*- *Cuando inicia la PC aparece el icono que caracterisa la conexion de internet (las 2 computadoras) en la barra donde esta el reloj y una bolita amarilla va cambiando de lugar. Eso es normal porque en esta compu hace lo mismo.
*-* Pero ese icono se queda un rato y lugo la bolita amarilla desaparece y aparece el signo de esclamacion amarillo que indica un error 
*-* cuando hago click dice que el acceso a internet en limitado o nulo
*-* y se ve que de todos los paquetes que envian recibe muy pocos.

Ya desconecte y volvi a conectar todo el cableado del modem y el router, reinicie y nada...

¿Me pueden dar una mano?

Gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 28, 2009)

Hola.

Haz instalado los drivers (controladores) de la tarjeta de Red, tal vez por eso no puedes tener acceso a internet.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## MartinRRR (Dic 28, 2009)

me habia olvidado de eso 
Antes de formatear la PC hice un Backup de todos los driver, ahora se estan instalando
Cuando termine me fijo, si no anda reinstalo los drivers de la placa de red y comento..

Gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 28, 2009)

desconozco esa version de win, ero generalmente eso ocurre cuando pasa lo de los drivers, como dijo elaficionado, es mas, fijate si tiene instalado los drivers que corresponde. 

cualquier cosa chifla

saludos


----------



## MartinRRR (Dic 28, 2009)

Hola

Les cuento, instale todos los drivers pero justo *el de la placa de red no funcionaba* :enfadado:
Entonces busque la caja de la placa para buscar el CD donde estaba el driver y Sorpresa!
*la caja que tengo es de Noganet pero la placa es Realteck* 

Entonces no pude instalar los drivers, la apague le saque la placa y la volvi a poner, enciendo y... *no se como pero anda!
*
No se como paso pero lo solucione! ahora tengo internet andando!

Muchas gracias por sus repuestas


----------



## bysma (Ene 8, 2010)

Talvez dio error pero si se instalaron los drivers de la tarjeta de red tan solo necesitaba un reinicio para activarlos, igual que apagar el PC y volver a encenderlo. Es posible??


----------

